# The right trainer?



## eventer13456 (May 23, 2016)

I'm really thinking about switching trainers. Please read my reasons and tell me if I should.
Pros:
-1: At the training system I've been apart of (for about a year and a half) they switched trainers for me, and I hate the one I have right now. We just dont click.
2: At the barn I'm at, for the past 3 months I've been doing basically the same thing. Riding really green horses and not building my skills. (only wtc, and I can jump four feet.) 
3:Lessons are 150 dollars at the current barn but at the new barn they are only 100 dollars.
4:At the barn I'm at they do hunter jumpers and I've been wanting to do eventing (the new barn does that) 
5:Finally- Location. Both at really big california horseparks, and the new one has better facilites.

1:Have developed a strong bond with some people there and I'td be very difficult to leave them.
2: My old trainer, we are best friends. I'td be weird to leave.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Why aren't you working w/ the old trainer if you were such friends? I think you have all great reasons to make a switch.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

You should go where you will advance. That is a LOT of money to pay for lessons, I was a bit shocked (but California and Florida are well known for being very high cost). You should go where you will get the most out of what you paid for. Unless you are able to continue working with the trainer you like of course... but if you want to do eventing, go do eventing!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

You can keep friendships, but get going and don't look back!!


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Here are some addition things to think about:

A good instructor should be knowledgeable. A good instructor should be able to communicate with his students. In particular, a good instructor should be able to communicate with you. A good instructor should, also, consider your goals. If the instructor does not consider your goals reasonable at the moment, he should try to explain why, and try to help you understand what experiences will best serve you at the moment.

The woman who owns and runs one facility where I teach recently introduced me to a man who had never ridden and wanted to learn how to ride a horse. I spoke with him about my method of teaching, gave him a card, and suggested he visit my website for more insight into my approach to riding. He called me the next day and said he was interested in taking lessons from me. He followed this by saying, “Here’s my stipulations....” First, he wanted to ride a stallion. When I told him the facility had no stallions, he said he then wanted to ride a quarterhorse. I explained that I wasn’t particularly interested in knowing what breed a horse was; instead, I was interested in the horse’s personality and what it could do. I told the man I would try to select an available horse at the time of the lesson that I felt would be good for teaching him what he needed to know. Then, he asked for a discount – basically, he wanted private lessons for the cost of group lessons. I explained that he would need to talk with the woman in charge to discuss rates and set up a time for the lessons. I wondered if I would be able to teach this man anything considering his current desire to control a learning process he did not understand. I never found out. Evidently, his cultural training made him unwilling to conduct business with a woman (the owner and operator of the facility).

My point is: learning is best achieved when the instructor and the student agree on what the student should be learning at the moment. Doing new things on the same horse can help a student learn. Refining the same things while riding different horses and discovering how one may need to adapt can also help a student learn.

While relationships are important, I suggest focusing on a relationship that will help you learn – if that is really your goal – rather than more personal friendships. What this would entail in your particular situation is for you to decide.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

If you're unhappy, move. End of story.


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

Learning requires respect. A student must respect the teacher and the teacher must respect the student - doesn't mean you have to be best friends or friends at all. But there must be respect. 

It sounds like you're not getting along with the trainer you are working with; that you don't click with them isn't an issue in itself; but it sounds like what they can offer you isn't want you're after and what you are getting is being delivered in a manner that isn't beneficial to you in the long term. As such whilst you might hold respect for them they are not respecting your wishes nor your desire to advance. 


This suggests that either you ask to train with the trainer you like and respect or you move sites. There is no harm nor shame in movin to a new teaching environment and good teachers who realise that they can't deliver for their students will often recommend that you move onto a new trainer.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

A really good trainer knows what you want to do with horses and has a plan to get you there. They should be challenging you and working on what you are weak on. Most of your lessons should have parts of them that are a little uncomfortable because it is new, and you need practice to get better. A good trainer/coach doesn't need to be a best friend, but I think having some kind of relationship with them is very important. 

I think for $150 a lesson I'd be shopping for a new barn too. That would be worth it to be studying with a proven trainer/coach (their students win) for an event that I am passionate about and getting polished up to go out and win a bunch. It kinda sounds like you are paying that much to go ride, which is what I imagine you are frustrated about.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you're serious about wanting to do Eventing then you need to be at a barn that is geared up for Eventing and not at one that's focused on Hunter/Jumpers
You need the right facilities for practical training experience and you need people experienced in teaching dressage and cross country or you just won't progress.
I'm sure the friends at the old barn would understand that reasoning and remain friends with you


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

If you're not happy withe "product" find a different supplier. Horses are too expensive to maintain and train to be unsatisfied with your situation. Move.


----------

